
A Message from Co-Founder and CEO Brian Chesky - tweaker
https://news.airbnb.com/a-message-from-co-founder-and-ceo-brian-chesky/
======
ekanes
Props to Airbnb for treating everyone well. This sentence is interesting:
"While we know Airbnb’s business will fully recover..." That might just not be
knowable given that travel/hotels/etc might be changed forever.

